# Canon MP530 Ink cartridge issue



## zacman44 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Canon MP530 multifunction. It is for home use thus not used extensively. It has five printer cartridges (# 8, yellow, cyan, magneta, and two blacks - one large and one small black #5). I very, very rarely ever print in color. Almost never. The problem is that the color ink cartridges run out very quickly and the two black cartridges use very little ink - the chart shows the black cartridges full and the color cartridges almost empty. This repeats each time I buy new cartridges. The manual says the color cartridges will be used even if I print in black only so they will stay clean, but the problem is that it appears I am making black ink with the color ink cartridges and it is using many times more color ink than black ink. I visited several office supply stores but they don't seem to know how to resolve this, though one told me they were simply evaporating (yet the blacks are not similarly evaporating). I wanted to put in all black cartridges as the small black fits in the color cartridge slots, but the machine then advises it won't work because of that. I don't know if there is a solution, but if not, this is a serious flaw with the MP530 - and a very convenient way to sell a lot of color ink. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RLdriver (Mar 10, 2008)

I can only hope for an answer from someone who is an expert soon, as I have a similar problem with this printer: it keeps telling me that I have two yellow cartirdges in it. I don't. So I open the top, remove the blinking cartridge, wet the contacts it has, and re-insert it. Then it will work for 10 minutes or less and fail, insisting again that it has two yellow carts again. Today a new wrinkle: now it also says the magenta is running low. It isn't. There is lots of ink in there. Printers should not be engineered to be so "smart" that they get stupid like this. I'd rather run out of ink in the middle of a photo than suffer this stupidity. Does anyone have answers for us?


----------



## gary4116 (Aug 9, 2009)

I own an MP530 have used it very little but have not found any problem with the cartridges. Before I bought the unit I remember reading online that when printing double sided that the unit prints black on the back side of the page by mixing the colors and not using the black ink. It seems strange but I read it in a few places so I've never used the double sided printing feature. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@RLdriver - You need to start your own thread please, it is not nice to hijack someelses thread, ty.


Go here for driver and software:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=334&modelid=13371

Go here for antimalwarebytes:
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button

1. Disconnect printer from pc and disconnect power cord also.
2. Download antimalwarebytes, install it and update it, run a full scan of pc.
3. Update your antivirus definitions
4. Uninstall printer driver and software through add/remove in control panel
5. clean disc, clean temp folders, reboot pc

Installation instructions for printer:

1. Plug in power cord and turn on printer
2. Install driver and software
3. connect the USB cable when the installation notifies you to
4. After installation completes, reboot pc
5. clean disc, clean temp folders
6. Your done


----------

